# Joyetech



## vaalboy (9/12/13)

*RY4*

This is currently my favourite chain vape liquid at the moment and will definitely be stocking up on some more. IMO tastes like home made caramel but a nice subtle flavour. Excellent vape and great throat hit. On the down side it is quite thick and clogs up my coils pretty quickly.

My rating
*9/10*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver (9/12/13)

Thanks, what are you vaping it on Vaalboy?


----------



## vaalboy (9/12/13)

Kanga PT2 and zmax at 3.6v

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (9/12/13)

vaalboy said:


> *RY4*
> 
> This is currently my favourite chain vape liquid at the moment and will definitely be stocking up on some more. IMO tastes like home made caramel but a nice subtle flavour. Excellent vape and great throat hit. On the down side it is quite thick and clogs up my coils pretty quickly.
> 
> ...


Have you tried the pure tobacco flavour of joyetech?


----------



## vaalboy (9/12/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Have you tried the pure tobacco flavour of joyetech?


 
Not yet, any good? Just like Tom, I'm hunting for a decent Tobacco juice.


----------



## Silver (9/12/13)

From what I understand, Matthee has had a lot of experience with trying different tobacco flavours. I fear though that the best ones are not locally available. Perhaps its time for Matthee to start a dedicated Tobacco thread?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CraftyZA (9/12/13)

I've tried it, but it was a bit too "tobacco" for me. Wet ashtray type of smell. Still got some, and will try it again.


----------



## Tom (16/12/13)

hmm....seeing that now, if I run out of VM4 I could give that one a try. Should be locally available from eciggies, I guess.


----------

